# Sears Router/Crafter



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2013)

A friend recently gave me an old Sears Router/Crafter. I believe most of the parts are there, with the exception of what he called a Spur Adapter. The shuttle moves freely and all the moving parts work well. I know Sears sold the ownership of this lathe to Trend Machinery, UK years ago. they also opened a distributership in the US, but they went out of business in 2004. Does anyone know what a Spur adapter is, and if there's a chance one might be obtained for this antuque? I've seen some beautiful projects completed using this tool.
Aggie


----------



## the.luthier (Oct 23, 2011)

Try this Google image search for "Sears Router/Crafter" :

https://www.google.com/search?num=10&hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=681&q=Sears+Router%2FCrafter&oq=Sears+Router%2FCrafter&gs_l=img.12..0i33j0i33i24l3.7671.7671.0.10472.1.1.0.0.0.0.93.93.1.1.0...0.0...1ac.2.1YhAx43hxKI[/COLOR]

I always relate a mechanical "spur" to something resembling a gear with teeth on it, much the same as a horseman's boot spur. The search above shows a few items which I would call a "spur". Be sure to click on the pics that are interesting to you for info.
This appears to be an interesting machine. The samples of work done on it are intriguing.
Best of Luck on your search for the device(s) and it's uses.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Thomas I looked at the owners manual and couldn't find anything called the spur adapter. Post a picture of your unit so that I can see what is missing.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thomas, Trend is alive and well in the USA. I demonstrated their products at the ISS event and am a big fan of their Tool and Bit Cleaner. They do not carry the router crafter.

A spur for this machine would be like a drive center on a lathe; something to hold the wood in position. Lots of forum members own this machine and may have spare parts.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Model # 17125250 | Parts.Sears.com

I'm also not seeing a spur adaptor
If you have all the parts listed then you should be able to get to work.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Aggie. There are several files available here on the forum that might help you out.

Router Crafter Files
Router Crafter Manual

Bobj3 has used one of these quite a bit.. I believe he made a drive adaptor. I'm sure he will be along soon to tell you about it.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Aggie said:


> A friend recently gave me an old Sears Router/Crafter. I believe most of the parts are there, with the exception of what he called a Spur Adapter. The shuttle moves freely and all the moving parts work well. I know Sears sold the ownership of this lathe to Trend Machinery, UK years ago. they also opened a distributership in the US, but they went out of business in 2004. Does anyone know what a Spur adapter is, and if there's a chance one might be obtained for this antuque? I've seen some beautiful projects completed using this tool.
> Aggie


Aggie...try ereplacementparts.com ...I have found all sorts of parts for all sorts of equipment...couldn't locate by part number but I did find a Craftsman Router/Crafter on there...may be what you are looking for...If yours is a xxxxxx250, 251, or 252 there are not many parts listed besides screws, wingnuts, etc... but the site might get you exactly what you need...good luck...Nick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Thomas

You can find one of the drive Spur adaptor on ebay from time to time they are not cheap ,they will cost more than the Crafter and it's a bit lame ,you need to take the machine down to parts every time you want to use it, BUT you can make your own that fits right into the hub that will do the same ,,you can see many pictures of it in my uploads .....

here's just some of the pictures 
===





Aggie said:


> A friend recently gave me an old Sears Router/Crafter. I believe most of the parts are there, with the exception of what he called a Spur Adapter. The shuttle moves freely and all the moving parts work well. I know Sears sold the ownership of this lathe to Trend Machinery, UK years ago. they also opened a distributership in the US, but they went out of business in 2004. Does anyone know what a Spur adapter is, and if there's a chance one might be obtained for this antuque? I've seen some beautiful projects completed using this tool.
> Aggie


----------



## Mark55 (Sep 6, 2012)

I found one of these at thrift store about a year ago. I think it needs a little work if you or anyone is interested let me know. I will dig it out and see whats wrong with it. If I remember right one of the pulleys were broke.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2013)

Many thanks to all who responded to this post. Bj, thanks for the photos, It appears this may be the part I'm looking for and for me, easy to reproduce. As far as the parts go, all parts are installed on the tool, I can see nothing missing. Photos will be a little later as I'm not an ace on posting pictures, yet. Also, thanks to everyone for the links and suggestions, I'm sure they will be helpful in my search. BJ, If you would, please send measurements and specs for your adapter
Thanks,
Aggie


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Aggie

You're Welcome I just used a old 4 x 4 fence post that is just the right size to fit into the pocket..a lag screw and some drywall screws and you have it done..

A member was selling some of the adapters on the forum that was about a year ago,if I recall he had 8 of them and asking 80 bucks each..you may want to look it up on the forum he just may just have one still for sale but he had them listed on ebay...

http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/27093-adapter-router-crafter.html



==



Aggie said:


> Many thanks to all who responded to this post. Bj, thanks for the photos, It appears this may be the part I'm looking for and for me, easy to reproduce. As far as the parts go, all parts are installed on the tool, I can see nothing missing. Photos will be a little later as I'm not an ace on posting pictures, yet. Also, thanks to everyone for the links and suggestions, I'm sure they will be helpful in my search. BJ, If you would, please send measurements and specs for your adapter
> Thanks,
> Aggie


----------



## hilbilly (Dec 30, 2011)

*Drive adaptet #9-25256*

I think you are looking for the Drive Adapter. It allows you to "turn the full length of the piece". I located one last year through this site @ a fair price. It comes in 3 pieces. The drive spindle, drive center, & an external ring. 
Good luck, 
Hillbilly


----------

